# The new Airpods Max (Apple)



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

I just read the email:









AirPods Max


AirPods Max combine high-fidelity audio with industry-leading Active Noise Cancellation, Adaptive EQ, spatial audio, and free engraving.



www.apple.com










Will this be relevant for our mixes as users or as reference for our products as producers?

Let discuss! 


Edit: TECH SPECS

Audio Technology

Apple-designed dynamic driver
Active Noise Cancellation
Transparency mode
Adaptive EQ
Spatial audio with dynamic head tracking1
Sensors

Optical sensor (each ear cup)
Position sensor (each ear cup)
Case-detect sensor (each ear cup)
Accelerometer (each ear cup)
Gyroscope (left ear cup)
Microphones
Nine microphones total:

Eight microphones for Active Noise Cancellation
Three microphones for voice pickup (two shared with Active Noise Cancellation and one additional microphone)
Chip
Apple H1 headphone chip (each ear cup)
Controls
Digital Crown

Turn for volume control
Press once to play, pause, or answer a phone call
Press twice to skip forward
Press three times to skip back
Press and hold for Siri
Noise control button

Press to switch between Active Noise Cancellation and Transparency mode
Battery
AirPods Max

Up to 20 hours of listening time on a single charge with Active Noise Cancellation or Transparency mode enabled3
Up to 20 hours of movie playback on a single charge with spatial audio on4
Up to 20 hours of talk time on a single charge5
5 minutes of charge time provides around 1.5 hours of listening time6
AirPods Max with Smart Case

Storage in the Smart Case preserves battery charge in ultra-low-power state
Charging via Lightning connector
Connectivity
Bluetooth 5.0
In the Box

AirPods Max
Smart Case
Lightning to USB-C Cable
Documentation
Accessibility7
Accessibility features help people with disabilities get the most out of their new AirPods Max.
Features include:

Live Listen audio
Headphone levels
Headphone Accommodations
System Requirements8

iPhone and iPod touch models with the latest version of iOS
iPad models with the latest version of iPadOS
Apple Watch models with the latest version of watchOS
Mac models with the latest version of macOS
Apple TV models with the latest version of tvOS


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

would it be necessary as music producers, composers, mixer engineers to have/buy these Airpods Max to deliver music mixes for broad audiences and to ensure our music plays well through these devices?


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 9, 2020)

At £549, I’m not sure they’ll be common place. But then again...


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 9, 2020)

Don't look for excuses to buy one!! lol
With this price I think will be a quite niche product.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> Don't look for excuses to buy one!! lol
> With this price I think will be a quite niche product.


LoL, thank you...


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 9, 2020)

JEPA said:


> LoL, thank you...



Buy them, and we’ll all send our mixes to you!


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 9, 2020)

JEPA said:


> LoL, thank you...


Hey! I want a pair too!


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

Buying these would mean = two Strings/Woodwinds/Brass libraries instead...


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

I have added some tech specs in the OP


----------



## musicbyjoao (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm curious about their sound as well. I think I read something about an adaptive EQ. I'm wondering if you can get a good flat sound. Also wondering about the spatial audio. Could that help with surround mixing?


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Adaptive EQ
> Spatial audio with dynamic head tracking


which technology is inside? I can imagine lot of video games are going to use this and it would be relevant for sound designers and video game developers...

EDIT: for PA mix engineers could be a useful tool...


----------



## JohnG (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi @JEPA 

You raise quite an interesting question overall, whether it's this device or others. Between the streaming degradation that some people clearly will tolerate to the "equipment" through which they listen: "For whom are we mixing?"

I guess I don't really know.

Cheers,

John


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Hi @JEPA
> 
> You raise quite an interesting question overall, whether it's this device or others. Between the streaming degradation that some people clearly will tolerate to the "equipment" through which they listen: "For whom are we mixing?"
> 
> ...


You are right John, the mix habits have changed a lot these last 10 years. After Loudness Wars, with so few people listening to CDs or DVDs through CD/DVD players (listening habits changed) and more people using massively headphones and the 3D technology increasing, it could be relevant for us to consider all these aspects. Just yesterday I've sent some tracks for a brief and I was overwhelmed in which mastering format should I have sent them: -11LUFS SpotifyLoud, -14LUFS Youtube, -16LUFS Apple Music... etc.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 9, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> At £549, I’m not sure they’ll be common place. But then again...



Ship dates have already slipped into March. Of course we don't know how many units Apple planned to manufacture, but still...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 9, 2020)

Priced as a visible status symbol strapped around one's bonce.
I'd imagine all the tech and adaptive sound trickery will make mixing with these like chasing your tail.
I still want a pair though..


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 9, 2020)

If I wore these in my hometown, I wouldn’t be listening to music for more than 3mins.
I’d suddenly just hear traffic, then I’d stand back up.


----------



## M_Helder (Dec 9, 2020)

For “that” price I would rather buy 3 pairs of Sennheiser HD 600. And a snickers bar.


----------



## seclusion3 (Dec 9, 2020)

Curious of the latency with Bluetooth 5?
I have always dreamed we could use wireless Bluetooth headphones tracking in the studio. Would pay that $ if they could get low latency under 5 m/s. I know it’s against the laws of physics. But then again the M1 CPU has shown us, laws can be broken.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

seclusion3 said:


> Curious of the latency with Bluetooth 5?
> I have always dreamed we could use wireless Bluetooth headphones tracking in the studio. Would pay that $ if they could get low latency under 5 m/s. I know it’s against the laws of physics. But then again the M1 CPU has shown us, laws can be broken.











Why Do Bluetooth Headphones Lag While Watching Video or Gaming?


Bluetooth has matured into a high-quality, reliable listening standard. But hardcore Netflix fans, gamers, and musicians may find the lag associated with Bluetooth headphones intolerable. Here’s where that lag comes from and a few solutions to keep you from going back to a pair of wired headphones.




www.reviewgeek.com




"In the end, Bluetooth headphones and earbuds experience at least 32ms of audio latency. But that’s only in ideal circumstances. You’re more likely to run into a 100-300ms delay, especially while using true wireless earbuds. Thankfully, that 100-500ms delay time isn’t a death-blow for watching video, so long as your headphones and phone (or computer) support the Bluetooth 5.0 audio standard."

"Bluetooth 5.0 and A/V sync will solve the average person’s Bluetooth latency issues. But if you’re an audio nerd or a gamer, then you may want to take steps to dramatically decrease the latency of your Bluetooth devices. In this case, we suggest shopping for headphones based on their supported codecs.

Codecs are responsible for how digital audio is encoded and decoded for wireless transfer. The universal Bluetooth codec, called SBC, is probably the codec that you’ve used the most. SBC doesn’t use up a lot of system resources, but its 100-200ms latency and 16-bit audio make it a poor option for people who are obsessed with lag or sound quality.

Currently, the most popular alternative to SBC is aptX HD. It’s a 24-bit solution with lag times that average between 40 and 100ms. In other words, it sounds better and works with less latency than SBC. Gamers can take things a step further by honing in on headphones that support the uncommon 16-bit aptX LL codec, which operates with just 32 to 40ms of lag, or the aptX Adaptive codec, which flip-flops between bit rates and delay times depending on your current task.

aptX codecs are available on Android devices, Macs, and some Windows machines. But aptX is not supported by iOS devices. This creates an interesting dilemma, as iOS users are stuck using the universal SBC codec and a format called AAC. This AAC codec, which is the brains behind AirPods and PowerBeats earbuds, generates lossless audio (a good thing) but works with 140 to 200ms of latency (a bad thing). It’s a near-universal, high-quality codec for iOS, Mac, Windows, or even Android users, but it’s also a little laggy, and it limits the ability for iOS gamers or musicians to fine-tune their audio latency.

If a codec is supported by both your audio source and your Bluetooth headphones or speakers, then that codec will be selected for use automatically. Just keep in mind that codec performance varies slightly from device to device."


----------



## seclusion3 (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes bluetooth latency is crazy, in my studio that would not work. But can still dream someday it will.


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 9, 2020)

I already hear the stories coming of "ripped from head" by a thief on a bicycle...
If they already target people wearing Beatz nowadays, what will happen with headphones
at that price...


----------



## artomatic (Dec 9, 2020)

But the hefty price tag though...

EDIT: Just ordered.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2020)

Only works with other Apple gear? No lol.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 9, 2020)

artomatic said:


> But the hefty price tag though...
> 
> EDIT: Just ordered.


here in Germany I can't order yet, the buy button is not enabled..

EDIT: SORRYYYY! my bad, I must just enable "engrave"


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 9, 2020)

Don‘t worry, the next version of Logic will have a ‘Mix for AirPods Max’ button.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 9, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Hi @JEPA
> 
> You raise quite an interesting question overall, whether it's this device or others. Between the streaming degradation that some people clearly will tolerate to the "equipment" through which they listen: "For whom are we mixing?"
> 
> ...



We're mixing for ourselves! 

This is an issue that has come up over the years, way before streaming. I once asked the late Frank Seraphine, who ran a post audio house, whether he mixed differently for TV and the theater, and his answer was that movies on televisions still sounded good - so no.

Is there a reason to mix differently for headphones? I don't think so, unless there's a specific context I'm not thinking of. You'll just use less reverb and be less careful to make sure everything's clear (because it's easier to hear details on headphones).


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 9, 2020)

It’s the next phase of getting Atmos into everyone’s lives. It started with most people not even realising that their new iPhones were Atmos capable. Now people will finally (excluding decent Atmos capable sound bars such as the Ambeo) have a plug in and work with no hassle immersive playback solution.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 9, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> So these DO work with ATMOS?! Not just binaural mixes? That would be great.



Yes man


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> I'm just glad that in 2020 I can get excited about a new Apple product but not have to suffer Bono's stupid music.



His social justice activism, or you consider U2 stupid music? I mean, it's not Miles Davis or Stravinsky, but to me it's too innocuous to be stupid!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 10, 2020)

I ended up getting these Sony headphones last night at target
Had a Target Circle 10% code and used my Target Red Card for another 5% off
Total 239.99 + tax


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 10, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> His social justice activism, or you consider U2 stupid music? I mean, it's not Miles Davis or Stravinsky, but to me it's too innocuous to be stupid!





Stephen Limbaugh said:


> It’s all the corney stuff... like a guy being called “The Edge” or forcing everyone to download their album if you had an iPhone. The decades of image crafting rubs me wrong... that sort of thing. Brian Eno is super dope though!



Well, U2 is my all-time favorite band - have seen them live 6 times and will keep going back for more

I ignore both the political and religious side of the band and focus on the music
(Perhaps it is the guitarist in me that is still in awe of The Edge's influence on the guitar world)


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 10, 2020)

interesting. the spatial audio with support for dolby atmos might be a big deal.

Currently almost all movies are doing dolby atmos mixes. yet.. only theatres is where 99% of people will expericne this. With the ability to push Atmos mixes to heaphones then it would be a nice selling point.

The other specs are also interesting like having 10 core cpus for different audio related stuff.

no wonder its so expensive.

Sometimes it seems that just apple rep for expensive makes it seem every product is expensive but poeple dont check out the compeittion. MAc pro at $25k+? but not mention HP and DEll with similar and more expensive offerings? 
And we know there are plenty of more expensive headphones out there.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> It’s all the corney stuff... like a guy being called “The Edge” or forcing everyone to download their album if you had an iPhone. The decades of image crafting rubs me wrong... that sort of thing. Brian Eno is super dope though!



But he has yellow sunglasses! Come on!



(I do agree about the posing, though. Too many bands do that shit, and after 50 years its statement has kinda worn off.)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2020)

Over 50 years, actually, in fact over 60.


----------



## Fidelity (Dec 11, 2020)

This price has me laughing like everyone else here...these are the new Beats / Bose...

I'm happy with my HE4xx and apogee groove for less than this junk (and for those of you that want bluetooth, there's the Deva and ten billion other headphones/headsets), but thanks apple. Can always count on you for fashion forward products that massively underperform for their price point.


----------



## ptram (Dec 12, 2020)

Plugging an antenna right in the easiest access to one's brain seems really a great idea!

Paolo


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 12, 2020)

seclusion3 said:


> Yes bluetooth latency is crazy, in my studio that would not work. But can still dream someday it will.



i think with these you can still connect via optional cable (sold separately). They just aren’t marketing it strongly since the wireless experience is all the rage today.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 12, 2020)

Fidelity said:


> this junk



Have you tried them?


----------



## JEPA (Dec 12, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> i think with these you can still connect via optional cable (sold separately). They just aren’t marketing it strongly since the wireless experience is all the rage today.


I haven’t seen the optional cable and the plug possibility, could you post a link? Thanks


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 12, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I haven’t seen the optional cable and the plug possibility, could you post a link? Thanks


$35 and 4ft long 









Lightning to 3.5 mm Audio Cable (1.2m) - Black


This cable allows you to connect your Beats Solo Pro headphones to 3.5 mm audio ports. It can also connect your iOS or iPadOS device to 3.5 mm audio ports.



www.apple.com


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 12, 2020)

I was confused by the part where it says "When stored in their soft, slim Smart Case, AirPods Max enter an ultra‑low‑power state that preserves charge."

Turns out there's no power button. You can't hold the Crown to switch them off, nor can you say "Hey, Siri! Turn off the headphones". If you don't put them back into the weird bra-shaped case, they stay on for 2 hours pointlessly draining the battery.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 16, 2020)

I got two pairs today (one for the wife and a spare in case she doesn't like the color). I thought I'd check out the spare pair...

Pros:
The noise cancelling is really good.

Cons:
Everything else. I've been using them for a couple of hours and they are heavy, uncomfortable, hot, tight and cumbersome. Sound quality is mediocre. You certainly won't want to use them in Logic - the latency is over 200ms. The Spacial sound feature only works with iPhones and the latest iPads (not my 2017 iPad Pro for example) and not at all with the Apple TV box.

Apparently they're sold out until March next year, but I have a feeling Apple might see record post-Christmas returns with these!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 16, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Cons:
> Everything else.



That's a shame, man :(


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 16, 2020)

I would only test this in a wired setup. I think the latency would amplify other issues. Then again I would not use it for mixing. Could be interesting alternative to rate a mix though.


----------



## JonS (Dec 16, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> I'm just glad that in 2020 I can get excited about a new Apple product but not have to suffer Bono's stupid music.











U2 frontman Bono named in Paradise Papers tax evasion leak – DW – 11/06/2017


The megastar is known for using his name to fight for social justice, but the Paradise Papers reveal that he also owns shell companies in tax havens.




m.dw.com


----------

